# Whats in the bag?



## dailydivot (Feb 16, 2015)

www.dailydivot.wordpress.com

I have done a short blog post on what I keep in my golf bag.

We have all seen the PGA w_hats in the bag _episodes, so I thought I would share mine.

Be warned, I am in the process of changing all equipment 

Share what is in your golf bag and what is your favourite club?


----------



## LanDog (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you Irish?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Are you Irish?
		
Click to expand...

Defo cent coins 

Seapoint & Adare , has to be .. Wonder is it Mike by another name ?


----------



## LanDog (Feb 18, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Defo cent coins 

Seapoint & Adare , has to be .. Wonder is it Mike by another name ?
		
Click to expand...


Mike who?

Ardee is fairly close to Concra so could be a possibility for the ICC!


----------

